# Look Re-post



## oski19 (Jul 30, 2007)

Has anyone tried the look re-post? I was looking to buy a used 586 and the seat mast was cut a little low, and I came across the re-post. Any users of it? Thanks


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

The re Post we just released by look in the 2010 catalog. A lot of us have been waiting to hear when someone used it. I think you should be the first...Tell us how it works when you do.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm also wondering if this gives any relief to those who have the infamous 595 frames with cracking paint/carbon around the seat mast? Seems like a nice option to have from a re-sale perspective.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is what was discussed previously about this piece. It does give relief from a resale perspective at the very least. At $200.00 it is priced well also.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Link?

Thanks


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have only seen it in the catalog. Have not seen it posted on their site yet. Have seen it available on a couple of the European sites that sell Look bicycles.

http://www.glorycycles.com/lorese.html


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> I'm also wondering if this gives any relief to those who have the infamous 595 frames with cracking paint/carbon around the seat mast? Seems like a nice option to have from a re-sale perspective.


A warranty will also relieve that problem.
The truth is if you need more than the 3 cm of ajdustability in the E post, you probably need a dierent frame size.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

rward325 said:


> I have only seen it in the catalog. Have not seen it posted on their site yet. Have seen it available on a couple of the European sites that sell Look bicycles.
> 
> http://www.glorycycles.com/lorese.html


I've just got my 595 built enough to sit on it, and I think I'm about 20mm away from it fitting. 

The frame came from a frame fitter who must have cut the seat-tube back for a very oldly shaped person. The frames a Large, so roughly 5'11 - 6'2 riders, yet I'm under 6'0 and with the 30mm of spacers it's still prob 15-20mm too short ... so the rider he cut it back for had a 6 foot guys upper body and then then legs of someone 5'8 ... then the guy didnt buy the frame.

The glorycycles link is $320 ($USD?), anywhere got these cheaper? Ideally in Europe/UK?

Thanks.

-Chris

PS will do some more googling, but last time I looked I couldnt find anything.


----------

